# Need a recommendation for better double stick tape



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been using this type and on the table with a pattern it seems to work OK.










When I try freehand use it allows the template to move under the force of pushing the router base against it. I need something that is more stable under lateral stresses. Any recommendation is welcome just please include name of the product and the mfg. and a link to a source if you have one.

Thanks in advance,
GCG


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Walmart
Either 3M or Duck brands.
Fiber reinforced carpet tape. 
Excellent stuff.
Use lacquer thinner or Acetone to remove from delecate pieces.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been using Shurtape (hold strong) from Lowe's. You can get in 1.5 and 2 inch. It has a blue peal off. I would NOT leave it on too long. I have and darn near didn't get the 2 pieces apart.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll check 'em out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Think pin nailer

==


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Think pin nailer
> 
> ==


I think along similar lines. Except I drill nail guide holes in my templates/masters/patterns (whatever you want to call them) and tack them down with thin nails.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Think pin nailer
> 
> ==


But I'm TRYING to save for a planer. You're killin' me.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Patrick

May I recommend AllStar Jig Tape? This is used to secure workpieces onto spoilboards in the CNC and industrial pin router sector. Not the cheapest, but purpose designed for your task

Regards

Phil


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Toggle clamps and fixturing. Tape is a temporary clamp at best, only managing a few of natures' 12 pulls on your work. It provides essentially no up/down confinement control.
My tape? Never use it.


----------



## Lejones1445 (May 21, 2011)

Woodcraft carries a really strong product.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have had success using both a pin nailer and the cheapest 2" wide double sided carpet tape from the big box stores. Bob and Rick always used small brads to fasten their templates. For any of the jigs toggle clamps work the best and you can buy them from HF for $6 each.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I've had good luck with several varieties of double-stick tape. A big factor in getting good results is to stick both sides to a clean and smooth surface. Place the tape in a wrinkle-free layer and wait as long as possible to separate the release paper. There's one that I frequently use from Wal*Mart, it is 3M removable poster tape 3/4" wide. Ace Hardware Stores carry a couple of types of "carpet tape". Either of these have worked well for us.
Definitely, however; I agree with the preceeding comments about tacks and toggle clamps. I've found that size and configuration of the template dictate to me what method of securing works best. Tacks and wood screws work great most of the time, but there are also those times when the resultant holes (scars) would be objectionable. I am going to suggest that double stick tape be kept on hand, but most of the time there will be a more secure method to utilize for this purpose. My experience also has proven to me that double stick tape all has a shelf-life when it is doing its work - so it must be used with caution! Improperly applied, odd-shaped workshop frisbees can be extremely dangerous! I have the scars to prove it. Kinda like getting hit with one of those Chinese Throwing Stars - not fun!


----------



## Skyewalker (Aug 30, 2012)

Same problem. Have tried double-sided carpet tape (ruined part when it slipped half way thru routing from pattern) also Lee Valley's "transfer Tape" but couldn't get it off without acetone (too thin). Saw Colin Knecht using a black tape which seemed good but I have no idea what it was or where to get it in Canada. 
Any suggestions? I'm pattern routing cutting boards so don't really want to put pins into them.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Based on Otis' post I went to Walmart and found this.










Duck Brand Indoor / Outdoor Carpet Tape, 42': Sealants, Fillers & Adhesives : Walmart.com

Much thinner than what I was using and works much better. Press hard for a good hold but still be observant for shifts.

GCG


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I hunted this thread up for guys who are new to templates and will be needing to secure the template to their work piece. A couple of weekends ago I used 3M's double sided carpet tape that was not fiber reinforced and had a very bad day! The tape didn't keep the templates secure to the work piece. I had 8 seperate templates to use on one work piece so did not use my pin nailer to secure them. As stated earlier in this thread I believe by Gene, when the tape is fiber reinforced you have great results from both 3M and Duct brand. I recently bought and used Shurtape's indoor/outdoor carpet tape-moisture resistant which is fiberglass reinforced and had templates not move (a good thing)... and a thin tape that was easy to apply and remove.

I hope this helps and or reminds anyone about the various methods on securing templates to the work piece.... Methods that work and methods that don't.


----------



## ja1n (Mar 1, 2013)

thanks marco helpful. jan


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Patrick
I use turners tape ( I know Rockler tool sells it ) use to much you can have trouble separating the pieces


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have used the 3M and Duck from walmart and Lowes. I use them with caution. I do not get aggressive with my cuts and make sure both surfaces are clean and flat. It has worked well for me so far. Clamping, screws, and pin nails are my first choice whenever possible. I have recently purchased the carpet tape shown by Patrick. I have not had a chance to try it out yet. Whatever is used please be careful.

Arcola


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought I'd go the other way on this one and suggest you avoid the Rhino tape from Home Depot. Holds pretty good but almost impossible to remove the adhesive residue.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Clamp or vise pressure, on the 3M or Duck brand fiber reinforced tape, will greatly improve it's holding ability. Apply the pressure for only a few seconds. Move the clamps or vise to get to most of the taped points. 
I'm fairly generous in my application of the tape. It's cheap enough.
I've never had any slippage! 
Acetone or lacquer thinner will effectively loosen the tape and remove any residue.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Gentlemen some of you have said that you have used carpet tape and it did not hold as stated earlier I use tuners tape. Carpet tape is not the right terminology it is double side pressure tape, nexts it come in different types of holding power. Lathe tuners use this tape to hold pieces together on a lathe. 

HSE - High Surface Energy eg metal, glass, some plastics (polyester, ABS, rigid PVC, polycarbonate, acrylic). LSE - Low Surface Energy eg some powder coated paints, polyethylene, polypropylene.

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=VVVVVx8BN2ivo_wXr93aS0CEhy8th28BKyWVhyWVhVVVVVV--

So you need to know what you want to use the tape for


----------



## carst (May 2, 2013)

*3m products*

3m make a product i have used for 15 years it is a double adhisive strip with foam in the middle I use it now to cut parts on my onsrud inverted router and it works great Find a 3m dealer and they can get it for you.


GulfcoastGuy said:


> I've been using this type and on the table with a pattern it seems to work OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

